# Want a 2006 GTO hood for my 04



## phantasm (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey everyone. So I own an 04 GTO and I love it. But the paint on the hood is bare to the bones and I've been dying to have the kind of hood like the 2005 and 2006 models did with the dual front hood scoops. This is as good a time as any to switch it out for the one I've always wanted. I was wondering first off if its possible to switch out my old hood with the 05/06 type hood, and if its even possible to find them on the market anymore.

I also guess if anyone is willing to sell theirs or has an extra hood lying around I'd definitely make an offer for one.

Thanks a lot
Jack


----------

